# pdo_mysql extension is not installed



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

anyone ever see this error and fix it? I was on live chat with hostmonster for an hour+ with no solution. I have wordpress and magento running and ended up with blank pages, then errors. it just blows me away it was running fine for at least a month with only image uploads and all of a sudden BOOM!


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Unless you are given shell access to install and configure applications, this is most likely a webhost/webmaster problem. My guess is they either moved your site to another internal server that is built differently, or they're in the process of updating php and other components and are either not done, or have broken your site with the update. Those are my best guesses on it!


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Problem solved. The host was updating PHP and broke Magento!


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

ugh.. I HATE it whent hey upgrade that stuff without telling you! However, hostmonster does give you the option to downgrade again if you so choose.. i wish they would just stick with a standard already!


----------

